# Ominous Chip



## MyOscarToldMeToDoIt (Jul 18, 2014)

I just acquired a 90gal Oceanic tank from a family member I was planing on using for my Oscar once it gets a bit bigger, just got him so I have some time to build up a killer setup. BUT It has two little chips on the left hand side on the seem that doesn't extend through the seem but it makes me nervous. Any advice from someone who knows tanks.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Both my 29 and 33 are very chipped up and even in my 33 all the silicone is peeling off lol but they both hold water and those are minor chips, I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------



## MyOscarToldMeToDoIt (Jul 18, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Both my 29 and 33 are very chipped up and even in my 33 all the silicone is peeling off lol but they both hold water and those are minor chips, I wouldn't worry about it at all.


I see but its over 3 times the capacity and that means and almost 2ft deep and water exerts .43psi per gallon per foot of depth. That is why I am nervous about it being on the seam when you are talking about 90gal in my living room.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah I know. Well if you're that worried you can always replace the glass but that means you'll need to reseal the entire tank since new silicone doesn't bind to old silicone.


----------

